

How Victorian London Almost Ended Up with a Roman Sewer - omnibrain
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/10/how-victorian-london-almost-ended-up-with-a-roman-sewer

======
qwerta
Romans plumbing was quite advanced. They knew vacuum. They had basic bacterial
theory and would never take drinking water from polluted river. Nemi Ships had
cold/hot water, piston pumps, water taps...

It is very sad we had to reinvent most of that.

~~~
dalke
I thought they had the miasma theory, not basic bacterial theory. This article
implies that that was the case.

Thanks for pointing out the Nemi ships. I hadn't heard of them before.

------
ddedden
I just heard on the radio this morning that the excavators for the expanded
London Underground are finding incredible artifacts while digging the new
tunnels. Fascinating stuff!

[http://www.npr.org/2014/12/23/372623549/we-go-underground-
to...](http://www.npr.org/2014/12/23/372623549/we-go-underground-to-tour-
london-s-crossrail-project)

~~~
falsestprophet
The article reports that they found skeletons and coins. Why is it hard to
believe that human remains and coins were found under a city where millions of
people have lived and died? I think these findings are highly credible.

